# 50`s Roco cars for slot conversion



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Received some sets of roco plastic cars - manufactured end of the 50`s.
1 DKW Junior(blue one ), 1 Edsel ( yellow one ), 1 Opel Kapitän ( green one ) and 1 Ford Taunus Station ( red one ).
Scale is bigger then Thunderjet H0, it`s more like H0 Tyco size, only the 
DKW Junior is near Thunderjet size.
This is a very rare set from Austria and I hope I can make some good
slot cars. Think it`s better to make a paint job and use some Aclad or metal foil
for real fat chrome bumpers


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WOW, I love that Edsel......it'd definately make a sweet slot car 

What's the red car??? Is that a VW Squareback station wagon????


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> WOW, I love that Edsel......it'd definately make a sweet slot car
> 
> What's the red car??? Is that a VW Squareback station wagon????


No, it`s a Ford Taunus Station made mid to end of the 50`s in Europe.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh man,

I really like those! You must post pics of them in progress and upon completion. That's a lot of work though-4 cars will take some time.
I can help--just send me the wagon or the Edsall and I will make it real nice.
Just forget to include the return address :devil: 

A great find, mate :thumbsup: 

Cheers


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Oh man,
> 
> I really like those! You must post pics of them in progress and upon completion. That's a lot of work though-4 cars will take some time.
> I can help--just send me the wagon or the Edsall and I will make it real nice.
> ...



LOL, hey man, I was here first.....I've got first dibs on those..... :jest:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Neat bodies! I imagine kinda hard to find tho. Any of you casters out there make a 58 Edsel? They were popular at our local track in the 70s and it would be cool to make a "Mister Ed" ( Pairadice knows who I mean) and some of the others that ran back then. Hopefully they are out there somewhere. Circle Track DAC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Any of you casters out there make a 58 Edsel?


DAC, MEV originals makes a '58 Edsel.......but brother thier stuff is a bit too pricey to beat up on a track  

http://www.tjets.com/index.html


On a side note......Satellite, I had no idea that you were selling these bodies off.....I figured you were going to turn them into Tjets


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks TX
I believe Pairadice has "put the torch" to a couple of MEVs but I aint had the guts ta spend 40 or 50 bucks on sumthin Im gonna butcher. Maybe a caster can come thru.
Circle Track DAC.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> LOL, hey man, I was here first.....I've got first dibs on those..... :jest:


Watta' you want with them ol' Fords there, Cowboy?
You jus' keep playin' wit dem pickem-up chebbies you just "rustled"! 


Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Watta' you want with them ol' Fords there, Cowboy?
> You jus' keep playin' wit dem pickem-up chebbies you just "rustled"!
> 
> 
> Cheers..


LOL, for some reason that Ford wagon reminds me an aweful lot of the VW Squareback wagons.......and man...I LOVE those squarebacks


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> LOL, for some reason that Ford wagon reminds me an aweful lot of the VW Squareback wagons.......and man...I LOVE those squarebacks


Evenin' Maam,

 Any cowboy who can't tell the difference between a VW and a Ford should have his "spurs" cut off !!! 
Better stick to the pony-rides there,Tex...  
Now gidde-loong there and fetch them Bowties:roll: 


Goodnight..
Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Evenin' Maam,
> 
> Any cowboy who can't tell the difference between a VW and a Ford should have his "spurs" cut off !!!
> Better stick to the pony-rides there,Tex...
> ...


LMAO :jest: C'mon now....you've gotta admit that the red wagon in this pack reminds you of a VW Squareback......... :tongue:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> DAC, MEV originals makes a '58 Edsel.......but brother thier stuff is a bit too pricey to beat up on a track
> 
> http://www.tjets.com/index.html
> 
> ...


Actually I sell only 1 set

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5933463141

but note, they are bigger as T-jets. Actualy it`s rainy and very cloudy in Germany, but I think I can make some pics from the out of package
cars in appr. 2 - 4 hours.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Actually I sell only 1 set
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5933463141
> 
> ...



Oh, ok man, You didn't mention that you had two sets of those cars  Were these cars originally intended to be used with a model train layout....or were they simply cheap dime store type toy cars?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Actually I sell only 1 set
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5933463141
> 
> ...


Here we are :wave: 









front row from the left ....

AFX Roadrunner, T-Jet Dodge Charger, Tyco US1 Police Charger,Ideal Rebel Charger.

back row from the left: Ford Taunus Station, DKW Junior, Opel Kapitän, Edsel


Mhhh, think I sell the set for a too low price  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4943&item=6934621734&rd=1


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey thanks for those comparison pics  I think I could easily pull off a Tjet conversion on 2-perhaps 3 of those........but that Edsel is just too big to even remotely fit with the rest of my Tjets.....


----------

